# Bridgeport Series 1 refit- need help!



## rubrand (Dec 15, 2013)

Hallo from Austria!

I bought an old bridgeport series 1 about two years ago, now the refit will soon be done.

My son disassembled the mill but lost interest,so I have to reassemble it. Because I'm not a machinist, it's hard for me to do.
Therefore I'm very thankful, if you will help me trough this job.
Actually I have the problem to identify the part below.
Maybe its a piece of the X-axis power feed, because it was in the box with power feed parts, but can't find where it fits.




Also I need help wiring the X-axis power feed, because the only I know is shown on the pictures below.
Where to connect the brown and red wire in the control cabinet. I think it's the lowest contactor, is this right?





So that's it for the moment, when installing the leadscrews and gibs, maybe some more questions will appear.

Thanks in advance and Greetings from Austria - not the country where the kangaroos come from  

Rudolf


----------



## jmhoying (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello,
  Sounds like you have quite a project.  I don't think I can be of much help, but thought I'd reply.  The bearings do look like they'd be something for the drive, but it's possible they are unneeded parts that came with a kit?  Is your drive an aftermarket version, or an original equipment type?  
  As far as the wiring, I can't help at all.  Luckily, my Bridgeport clone that was made in the late 1970s doesn't have any wiring/relay boxes on it.  Just on/off/reverse switches.

BTW: We passed through the corner of Austria a few years ago while doing a driving tour of German (heading to Berchtesgaden)

Jack


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 7, 2014)

There are a lot of downloads for the manuals for Bridgeport mills many on this site check then out they should a big help to you!
If you can't download it here look around there are a lot of others or give me your email and I'll send it to you.
http://www.truetex.com/bridgeport-manual.pdf
http://igor.chudov.com/manuals/Bridgeport/M105H-Series1.pdf

Todd


----------



## rubrand (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for your reply!
Those manuals I have downloaded some times ago.
I have the problem, that I do not find a good diagram of the wiring and the control box, accept bad scans, where I cannot find if they are fitting with my machine.

All diagrams I found don't match with the wiring on my machine.

Greetings from Austria
Rudolf


----------

